# Charlotte, N Gorgeous Adult Male at Kill Shelter



## Sheppyluv (Aug 26, 2017)

Animal Care and Control of Charlotte, North Carolina

Zeus is a gorgeous boy in need of a rescue. This is NOT a no-kill shelter!
ZEUS - ID#A514877
I have been at the shelter since Aug 23, 2017.

www.PetHarbor.com pet:CHRL.A5148775


----------

